# Graphical wifi analyzerfor Gentoo

## Xywa

Could you recommend easy to use graphical wifi analyser from Portage? (eg. like iwScanner for Ubuntu)

----------

## xaviermiller

wpa_gui ?

----------

## Xywa

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> wpa_gui ?

 

I need a function, which is drawing a chart with signal strength over a time, so I could find best antenna direction like here (inSSIder):

http://files.tested.com/uploads/0/5/5680-wifi_booster_testing.png

----------

## khayyam

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> I need a function, which is drawing a chart with signal strength over a time, so I could find best antenna direction [...]

 

Xywa ... I was going to suggest horst, but as you'd asked for a "graphical" app I'm not sure you'll settle for cli/curses.

Anyhow, I have an ebuild for 4.2 I can post if you're interested.

best ... khay

----------

## Xywa

There is linssid (a linux version of inssider) - unfortunatley not in portage. And I have error during compiling a source (missing and masked Gentoo package).

I have tried horst - but it doesnt like my wicd.

```
# ./horst

You need to put your interface into monitor mode!

(e.g. 'iw wlan0 interface add mon0 type monitor' and 'horst -i mon0')

```

```
tux horst-4.2 # iwconfig wlan1 mode monitor channel X

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.

tux horst-4.2 # iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor channel X

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
```

----------

## khayyam

Xywa ... there is a difference betweem iw, and iwconfig, the former is NL80211 aware, the latter is not (it uses the now depreciated WEXT). wireless-tools and wicd work because they use the compatibility layer, but they are not suitable for some tasks (like creating a monitor, without disturbing the currently active interface). So, you should emerge net-wireless/iw and follow the instructions provided by horst above.

best ... khay

----------

